# Changes to New Zealand temporary visa applications confirmed



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand immigration has announced changes to the application process for most temporary visa applications from the UK and Ireland. With the exception of the Skilled Migrant Category applications should now be submitted to the Immigration New Zealand Visa Application Centre (VAC) in London. Applications can be submitted to the London VAC by mail or [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to New Zealand temporary visa applications confirmed...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

